# shrimps turning white



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Some of my glass shrimps turned white,I also found one dead this morning.I heard that this is a sing of death coming,on the other hand though I remember that the Amanos I use to have shed every once in a while,might this be a sheding procedure?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Most shrimp turn white once they pass away, although yes perhaps it had something to do with moulting (shedding). How long have you had the shrimp and what are your water parameters? How often do you do water changes? What else is in the tank? Do you add iodine/iodide?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

White Glass Shrimp is a good sign of stress or disease. What do you feed them? Is there anything else in the tank that picks on them?


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

There's no fish in the tank that disturbes them,I have them for a couple of weeks now and suddenly some of them turned white.I have very soft water with a ph of 6.6 and no I don't add Iodide.I also don't feed them because of algae present in the tank,in fact that's the reason I got them,any ideas so far?Forgive me for my little knowledge on shrimps it's because I haven't kept any so far.


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I forgot to mention that I used a medication for bacterial infection two weeks before I got the shrimps


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Most medications are not good for shrimp, but I don't think that's affecting them. If you are talking about the glass shrimp that I'm thinking about, they aren't algae eaters, but we might be thinking of different types of shrimp. Since your water is so soft, my thought is they are having trouble moulting and aren't surviving the moult. Can you add a piece of cuttlebone, or a little bit of coral (can put in a bag in the filter)? Of course, no guarantees that this is the reason, can only suspect...


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

Someone told me that lack of K+ together with optimal values of the other macros can cause severe stress on fishes and result in white patches on fish.I lost cardinals a few days ago with white patches when all parameters were optimal except K+ which was 0.Do you think that this has anything to do with this?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

That I would'nt know about, but I read that thread too. You can go ahead and try it, I don't think it would hurt and likely it would help. You might want to also check if any foods you are feeding have copper in it, because that would be toxic to fish. The small amount in Micro ferts are said to be too small to hurt, but you might look at that too if you are OD'ing micros by any chance.


----------

